# b14 4wd auto to manual swap



## GameOver (May 27, 2004)

Hi, I am in Trinidad and I have a jdm 1997 B14 Sentra *4WD* and I have been trying to get a 5fwd gearbox. I know there is one.. has anyone ever done this swap? If so, pls give any advice on what is needed and where u got parts... btw, its a ga15de.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

GameOver said:


> Hi, I am in Trinidad and I have a jdm 1997 B14 Sentra *4WD* and I have been trying to get a 5fwd gearbox. I know there is one.. has anyone ever done this swap? If so, pls give any advice on what is needed and where u got parts... btw, its a ga15de.


 :wtf: they make a 4wd!


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

dude, if you have a 4WD sentra, you're freakin lucky (didn't even know they existed) and why wouldn't you want 4WD any way? Stick with that regardless of whether or not its an automatic.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

an awd b14 with a ga15?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it does exist in other parts of the world. shockingly


----------



## bluebirdb14 (Sep 30, 2004)

i would def stick to the awd platform instead of the fwd one more traction


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> it does exist in other parts of the world. shockingly


 :jawdrop: o o....orgasm


----------



## bluebirdb14 (Sep 30, 2004)

would you like to sell the awd setup?


----------



## GameOver (May 27, 2004)

yeah they make a 4wd version but i've got an auto. I really want manual but its to hard to get the 5wd manual for that engine. I was thinking of do an sr20 swap I want to stick to the 4wd platform. The pulsar engine & box is 4wd but is way to expensive down here. I also know a guy who has a pulsar box, he said he would sell me. does any other sr20 engine come 4wd (u13 bluebird maybe)? or does the pulsar box bolt up with any sr20 engine? Any advice is greatly apreciated... thanx


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

pulsar gti-r 
that'd probably be your best bet


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

4WD?wow


----------



## GameOver (May 27, 2004)

any engine other than the gti-r?? too expensive down here..


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

GameOver said:


> Hi, I am in Trinidad and I have a jdm 1997 B14 Sentra *4WD* and I have been trying to get a 5fwd gearbox. I know there is one.. has anyone ever done this swap? If so, pls give any advice on what is needed and where u got parts... btw, its a ga15de.


 Yes, you need a five speed RS5F31A transaxle/transfer case assy from an '89 4WD B12 Sentra wagon like mine. :thumbup: That will bolt right up to your GA15DE. They only made the GA powered 4WD B12's for one year here in the USA.

















There's a whole thread about it HERE


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dude
i love it ^


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wow man i have NEVER! seen a b12 look so good :thumbup: very nice


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> wow man i have NEVER! seen a b12 look so good :thumbup: very nice


 Thanks!

You should see how well it goes on the *ice* too.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

mmmmmmmmm glroy shot :thumbup: i just floord that they accualy made 4wd cars for the usdm. i never new!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats hot


----------

